# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Memory Editing >  DLL-Injection -> Error 0xc0000135

## flo8464

Hi. 

I never had any problems with injecting my modules. 

But since I use boost::asio/boost::thread/boost::mutex everything seems messed up. Every time I try to inject my DLL, my remote thread on LoadLibraryW() fails and a messagebox pops up:



Most results I found via google where just about a missing .NET-Dll, and I don't really know how to debug that thread so my hope is that this messagebox says something usefull.

Thanks.  :Smile:

----------


## zzgw

Well, as you said, looks like it can't find a certain DLL. Are you sure the boost libraries are statically linked?

----------


## flo8464

Well, I compiled them myself using those Jamfiles.

But it's a good idea, maybe I should download compiled boost-libs somewhere.

Thanks.

----------


## Cypher

If you did a full compile of Boost then you should have them statically linked by default.

Ummmm.

Would you mind posting the source code so we can take a look?

----------


## flo8464

That fixed it, accidently compiled it to multithreaded *with DLL*.

Stupid mistake.

----------


## Cypher

Rofl, failure.

You should do what I do, just use "--build-type=complete" and let the Boost headers do the magic for you. It should static link by default.

Also, I hope you're only static linking Boost and not the CRT. Static linking the CRT can have certain security ramifications and you should only do it if you know what they are and that you're not causing any of them to manifest.

----------


## flo8464

I never even thought about linking CRT static. 
It bloats the executeables.

Static linking the code boost::thread requires increased the filesize by 10kb, nothing serious.

----------

